# Scared my P's



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a 6 inch tire track eel in my tank along with 3 3 inch RBP's and i have a lot of places for him to hide so i thought hed be ok or at least i thought he had a pretty good chance of living. Recently he got mauled by the piranhas and a huge gash in his side, ive put him in a little hermit crab tank and placed that tank in my tank but now the entire back half of the eel has turned a dark brown

I want to keep the eel but not at the risk of it getting diseases then killing my piranhas.

Heres a pic of the eel do you guys think its some sort of disease or just discoloration from all the trauma hes been in.

View attachment 51369


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Buff Canuk said:


> I have a 6 inch tire track eel in my tank along with 3 3 inch RBP's and i have a lot of places for him to hide so i thought hed be ok or at least i thought he had a pretty good chance of living. Recently he got mauled by the piranhas and a huge gash in his side, ive put him in a little hermit crab tank and placed that tank in my tank but now the entire back half of the eel has turned a dark brown
> 
> I want to keep the eel but not at the risk of it getting diseases then killing my piranhas.
> 
> ...


Seperated him form u P's and treat him.
Keep him there untill hes fully healed.
Then u can put him back with the ur P's


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

yeah hes seperated right now but i dont have a complete other tank so hes in a tank in my tank if that makes sense.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Is there anyway you can provide a better pic??? Its really hard to determine the problem with such blur.


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

Its too late, i found him this morning dead. So i took him out and disposed of him. It sucks hella, but i guess thats what happens when you mix things with piranhas


----------

